# IMMI Assessment Commence from GSM Adelaide



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi,

I had applied for Skilled Independent Visa 189 nominating Electrical Engineer as my occupation on June 8, 2017, and received an email from DIBP titled IMMI Assessment Commence on August 7, 2017. The breakdown of my points is as follows:

_Age: 30 points
Language: 20 points
Qualification: 15 points
*Total: 65 points*_

Although I have reported some work experience (internships and casual appointments), I have no points claimed for work experience nor have I claimed any experience to be relevant to my nominated occupation. The case officer assigned (from GSM Adelaide) did not request for additional information either.

Given my circumstance, what could be causing the delay in the outcome of my application? I would be very grateful for your thoughts as it would give some insights.

Cheers,
Arvind


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

arvindrajan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's just 10 days of commencement of assessment, you need to be patient for another 3-4 weeks, if all the documents as well as PCC, Medicals, form 80, 1221 etc. are uploaded as well.

Who is your CO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadimi (Jan 6, 2016)

It's probably not called 'delay' if you would like to have a look at the thread of 2016 gangs in this forum. In addition, DIBP has updated a new global processing times, that increases from 8 months at earliest to 11 months from now on. By the way, for your case typically, that's definitely too soon to call it 'delay' as you've just submitted in June 2017.


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

normally how much time does it take after immi assessment commence email given no further documents are asked by co?


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

cadimi said:


> It's probably not called 'delay' if you would like to have a look at the thread of 2016 gangs in this forum. In addition, DIBP has updated a new global processing times, that increases from 8 months at earliest to 11 months from now on. By the way, for your case typically, that's definitely too soon to call it 'delay' as you've just submitted in June 2017.


Hi Cadimi, 

Thank you for your thoughts. Yes, you are right, it is too soon to call it a delay especially when I compare my application with the others who have applied before. I said that perhaps because I see that some who applied around the same time as me have gotten direct grant and also considered the fact that I am not claiming points for work experience. My apologies. Also, I just noticed the increase from 8 to 11 months now.

I see that you are also waiting after receiving IMMI Assessment Commence email. I wish you all the very best - I hope that you'll get it very soon. 

Cheers,
Arvind


----------



## cadimi (Jan 6, 2016)

arvindrajan said:


> Hi Cadimi,
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts. Yes, you are right, it is too soon to call it a delay especially when I compare my application with the others who have applied before. I said that perhaps because I see that some who applied around the same time as me have gotten direct grant and also considered the fact that I am not claiming points for work experience. My apologies. Also, I just noticed the increase from 8 to 11 months now.
> 
> ...


I think the new processing times that apply for applicants who lodged their visa before 31st July 2017 so it includes people from 2016, that would increase the time, and for us maybe quicker.
And the processing time for people are significantly varied, someone who has similar timeline like us and got Assessment commence email too already got their grants. So only thing we could do is keep fingers crossed.
P/s: are you from Malaysia? keep watching Seagames too may distract you from this painful game of waiting lolz.


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

cadimi said:


> I think the new processing times that apply for applicants who lodged their visa before 31st July 2017 so it includes people from 2016, that would increase the time, and for us maybe quicker.
> And the processing time for people are significantly varied, someone who has similar timeline like us and got Assessment commence email too already got their grants. So only thing we could do is keep fingers crossed.
> P/s: are you from Malaysia? keep watching Seagames too may distract you from this painful game of waiting lolz.


Hi Cadimi,

Yes, like you said, some of those having similar timeline as us already got their grants and the processing times can significantly vary even for cases with very high similarities. An immigration agent commented that it is very difficult to say what the reason could be, but it depends on many factors that we aren't even aware of, such as security reports, short staff, etc.

Yes, I am from Malaysia. LOL. Thank you. Yes, SEA games could keep me distracted for a while.

My best wishes to you.

Cheers,
Arvind


----------



## cadimi (Jan 6, 2016)

arvindrajan said:


> Hi Cadimi,
> 
> Yes, like you said, some of those having similar timeline as us already got their grants and the processing times can significantly vary even for cases with very high similarities. An immigration agent commented that it is very difficult to say what the reason could be, but it depends on many factors that we aren't even aware of, such as security reports, short staff, etc.
> 
> ...


No one knows that process even MARA agents so only option is to keep waiting.
Anyway, one certain thing is DIBP has been clearing backlogs from last year, and they are doing it well. In addition, they have issued heaps of grants until April so to make a guess, for remaining May applicants, I reckon all will be granted before Mid September.


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

cadimi said:


> No one knows that process even MARA agents so only option is to keep waiting.
> Anyway, one certain thing is DIBP has been clearing backlogs from last year, and they are doing it well. In addition, they have issued heaps of grants until April so to make a guess, for remaining May applicants, I reckon all will be granted before Mid September.


Hi Cadimi,

I very much hope that what you just said will become true 

Cheers,
Arvind


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Well, I had spoken to my MARA agent today and asked about this mail and possible outcomes.

As per them, this is just a routine communication for allocation of CO and is not at all negative since the, letter content itself says as below

_"This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

The Department may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information. You should provide us with all the information you feel is relevant."
_

I have seen few cases on the forum- who got their Grants within 3-6 weeks post this mail, as well as few who got their employment verified through AHC (this took little longer).

In summary, the letter is just an indication of CO allocation and is that Your application progressing.:fingerscrossed:

Any more views, info will definitely helpful.

Regards
Himadri


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

But it is indicated 'If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team.' - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Do you think about this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amigos said:


> But it is indicated 'If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team.' - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Do you think about this?


This information is just not being practiced by the department although posted on their website 

Many members and even one today have got direct grant without being contacted ever by the CO 

Many many more are waiting for months for grant or CO contact

Cheers


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Well, I had spoken to my MARA agent today and asked about this mail and possible outcomes.
> 
> As per them, this is just a routine communication for allocation of CO and is not at all negative since the, letter content itself says as below
> 
> ...


Hi Himadri,

Thank you so much for the insights. I feel more relieved now knowing that this is not at all negative. Since the CO hasn't asked for any additional document from me and I didn't not claim any work experience as relevant to my nominated occupation, I take it that everything is in place and I am only waiting to receive the official email on their decision.

Cheers,
Arvind


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This information is just not being practiced by the department although posted on their website
> 
> Many members and even one today have got direct grant without being contacted ever by the CO
> 
> ...


Hi newbienz,

I agree with you - I also think that DIBP hasn't been practicing what is published. 

Based on the link, and since no additional document was requested, I take that (and please correct me if I am wrong) my application is 'complete' and I am now just waiting for their decision email.

Cheers,
Arvind


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi friends, I just got my grant today! 

The points I claim for my occupation, Electrical Engineer, are as below:
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20
Total: 65

My Visa 189 application process breakdown is as follows:
EOI Submitted: 5 June, 2017
Invitation Received: 7 June, 2017
Application Submitted: 8 June, 2017
Medical Completed: 18 June, 2017
Case Officer Assigned: 7 August, 2017 (IMMI Assessment Commence)
Visa 189 Decision: 14 September, 2017 (Granted)


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

arvindrajan said:


> Hi friends, I just got my grant today!
> 
> The points I claim for my occupation, Electrical Engineer, are as below:
> Age: 30
> ...




Congratulations buddy! So finally it can concluded- immi commencement mail is positive news.

We both got on the same day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

arvindrajan said:


> Hi friends, I just got my grant today!
> 
> The points I claim for my occupation, Electrical Engineer, are as below:
> Age: 30
> ...


now this gives me hope..maybe next week i will get my golden email


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Himadri said:


> Congratulations buddy! So finally it can concluded- immi commencement mail is positive news.
> 
> We both got on the same day
> 
> ...


Yes, looking at recent cases who got IMMI Comm. mail got their grants real quick than others. So, finally It is clear that its a positive sign that something good will be going to be happen soon. 

Himadri : Keep in touch.... I hope that w:fingerscrossed:e will meet in Australia soon


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you everyone!

Yes, we can safely say that the IMMI Commencement Email is an indicator for good news 

Cheers,
Arvind


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Yes, looking at recent cases who got IMMI Comm. mail got their grants real quick than others. So, finally It is clear that its a positive sign that something good will be going to be happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Himadri : Keep in touch.... I hope that w:fingerscrossed:e will meet in Australia soon




Yes Karan, I am sure of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

I lodged on 30th July..got my immi mail on 29th Aug...

Got direct grant on 14th Sep..

Immi mail isnt bad..

More details in sign..

Good luck

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm odd man out here, waiting since June 6th where I received my commencement email.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

prdream said:


> I'm odd man out here, waiting since June 6th where I received my commencement email.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




Ur really an odd one man! Hold on mate!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

prdream said:


> I'm odd man out here, waiting since June 6th where I received my commencement email.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Bro i'm also in line with you since 1st Aug (Commencement Mail rcvd)..Lets keep the fingers crossed and hope for the best..


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

22ji said:


> Bro i'm also in line with you since 1st Aug (Commencement Mail rcvd)..Lets keep the fingers crossed and hope for the best..




You are very close brother! May another week or so. 

Don’t worry you shall get it within October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Himadri said:


> You are very close brother! May another week or so.
> 
> Don’t worry you shall get it within October
> 
> ...




You think same is the case with my grant? Got commencement email on 28/7





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

varununi7 said:


> You think same is the case with my grant? Got commencement email on 28/7
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess so, in my observation the grant post Immi commencement should come within 2 months until of course if there is any case specific complications arises.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

Himadri said:


> I guess so, in my observation the grant post Immi commencement should come within 2 months until of course if there is any case specific complications arises.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that means only 6 days of wait for me


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Any progress for any one with this email here pls?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skm4au (Oct 10, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I lodged on 30th July..got my immi mail on 29th Aug...
> 
> Got direct grant on 14th Sep..
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul,

Can you share your CO name allocated for your application.


----------



## skm4au (Oct 10, 2017)

skm4au said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Can you share your CO name allocated for your application.


Dear All,

I suggest to share the name of CO who all are awaiting Grant and the one's who have already received it.

We all are on the same boat of IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE Email.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,

CO asked for tax documents. Should I submitted HR provided tax certificate or tax certificate issued by Govt. after submitting tax return?


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> CO asked for tax documents. Should I submitted HR provided tax certificate or tax certificate issued by Govt. after submitting tax return?




Submit form 16 and ITR





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone with this email with any progress?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

As per immitracker updated today, someone who got Commncnt mail on 25th Aug has got Grant today.Any other update Guys.

I rcvd the same mail on 11th Oct


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO asked for tax documents. Should I submitted HR provided tax certificate or tax certificate issued by Govt. after submitting tax return?


provide both ( if you can) i.e. HR provided and govt issued


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> As per immitracker updated today, someone who got Commncnt mail on 25th Aug has got Grant today.Any other update Guys.
> 
> I rcvd the same mail on 11th Oct




Ok! Let's see in few hours!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Hello,
I received today the assessment commence mail from GSM: Adelaide.

I've read all post, for those who had received the same mail, please let me know your current status.

Let us hope this mail becomes a good sign.


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

received this mail way back in august


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

August recipient of this award 🤣





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

I received in June .still received state.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

prdream said:


> I received in June .still received state.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




Definitely an odd man out. Ur gona fall in their 7 months timeline now





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

Hope so. Completed 6months of submission by today. All the best for your grant too.what's your timeline

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

prdream said:


> Hope so. Completed 6months of submission by today. All the best for your grant too.what's your timeline
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




Applied on July 27. Commencement on Aug 28





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Did anyone of u had any employement verification so far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Did anyone of u had any employement verification so far?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm not sure man. As far as I've checked in my company no one has reached out to verify. I am not sure now whether we get calls from AHC always in case of employment checks?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Not always but yes there is a possibility which is very evident from immitacker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

For me not happend yet. Confirmed with my current and previous employer. No personal AHC call till now also. One of my friend(may applicant) received this AHC call last week, he never had any immi commencement or delay emails.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

I received a verification call from AHC on 10-Oct they asked for my RnR, not heard of my employer receiving any calls yet.

Lodged Aug 17th , Immi commencement Sep 15th and AHC call to me on Oct 10th


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Thats great RJ.....you will have your grant soon ...may be max by 15th November


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

R_J said:


> I received a verification call from AHC on 10-Oct they asked for my RnR, not heard of my employer receiving any calls yet.
> 
> Lodged Aug 17th , Immi commencement Sep 15th and AHC call to me on Oct 10th




Strange!!! U and I have exact same timelines. Same job code, same Exp pts, same age, same English scores! Invited too on same day I guess. I got my commencement email before you on 28 August and till now no AHC Calls. Mystery continues how DIBP works!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Whats your CO name RJ and varun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Hey,
I see many people from those who received the commence mail are claiming 15 Exp points. While others who receive a direct grant are most likely claiming 5 Exp points and rarely 10 Exp points.

Is it the case for all of you guys??


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Ron_RM said:


> Hey,
> 
> I see many people from those who received the commence mail are claiming 15 Exp points. While others who receive a direct grant are most likely claiming 5 Exp points and rarely 10 Exp points.
> 
> ...




I am claiming 10 pts.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Will reach 8 weeks post immi commencement email tomorrow. Total days after visa lodged = 90 by tomorrow!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

R_J 

Congrats on your grant


----------



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

R_J said:


> I received a verification call from AHC on 10-Oct they asked for my RnR, not heard of my employer receiving any calls yet.
> 
> Lodged Aug 17th , Immi commencement Sep 15th and AHC call to me on Oct 10th




Congratulations R_J !!


what was the AHC number that you got the verification call from.

Thanks


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

amanlucky said:


> Congratulations R_J !!
> 
> 
> what was the AHC number that you got the verification call from.
> ...


R_j got grant?? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> R_J
> 
> Congrats on your grant


Thanks Bhagat...


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

amanlucky said:


> Congratulations R_J !!
> 
> 
> what was the AHC number that you got the verification call from.
> ...


It was the same number in AHC Delhi website 011 4139 9900


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

Congratulations R_J

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Any Updates Guys.,,its Seems DIBP forgot us after sending commencement Mail.


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

22ji said:


> Any Updates Guys.,,its Seems DIBP forgot us after sending commencement Mail.


True..seems they lost our files  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

So u guys mean immi commencement emails are a soft hold!!!!!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Someone on watsapp group reported their grant today with immi cmmncmnt mail on 24th July and verification on 9th sept


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Someone on watsapp group reported their grant today with immi cmmncmnt mail on 24th July and verification on 9th sept
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Pls can u add me in that group?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

*** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 ***
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...expats/showthread.php?p=13550250&share_type=t

Anyone can get commencement email: even someone not claiming work ex points!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

varununi7 said:


> *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 ***
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...expats/showthread.php?p=13550250&share_type=t
> 
> Anyone can get commencement email: even someone not claiming work ex points!
> ...




Yes Varun anyone can receive it, but it the one who receive are bound to wait.. as per immi trend :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 ***
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...expats/showthread.php?p=13550250&share_type=t
> 
> Anyone can get commencement email: even someone not claiming work ex points!
> ...


in the same boat


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

I lodged visa on 20 Sept 2017. Got immi commencement email on 30 Oct 2017, then employment verification call to HR on 2 November 2017. I hope I get grant soon 

Btw I front loaded everything.. and my status is still received.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

AKExpat said:


> I lodged visa on 20 Sept 2017. Got immi commencement email on 30 Oct 2017, then employment verification call to HR on 2 November 2017. I hope I get grant soon
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I front loaded everything.. and my status is still received.




U seems to be lucky one out here

I lodged visa on 6th Sept ..immi mail on 11th Oct but nothing as of now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

AKExpat said:


> I lodged visa on 20 Sept 2017. Got immi commencement email on 30 Oct 2017, then employment verification call to HR on 2 November 2017. I hope I get grant soon
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I front loaded everything.. and my status is still received.




Did you get any AHC calls before your HR got a call?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

varununi7 said:


> Did you get any AHC calls before your HR got a call?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't get any calls directly. Actually I didn't know whether it was from AHC locally or from Australia direct, but I assume it is from AHC in UAE bcoz timing was around 19.30 Australia time (13.00 UAE time). However, the problem is our HR manager is on leave from that day till one month, so if they send email or call again, they will not get any response. 

Anyways, nobody can predict.


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

AKExpat said:


> No I didn't get any calls directly. Actually I didn't know whether it was from AHC locally or from Australia direct, but I assume it is from AHC in UAE bcoz timing was around 19.30 Australia time (13.00 UAE time). However, the problem is our HR manager is on leave from that day till one month, so if they send email or call again, they will not get any response.
> 
> Anyways, nobody can predict.




Ok. Did you submit letter from HR for RNR or a Self declaration?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

varununi7 said:


> Ok. Did you submit letter from HR for RNR or a Self declaration?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes Roles and responsibilities letter including salary and designation. I used the same letter for VETASSESS and for visa lodge.


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

I think the time for June July applicants has come. Can each one of you post your application lodgement and immi commencement email dates pls? 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

varununi7 said:


> I think the time for June July applicants has come. Can each one of you post your application lodgement and immi commencement email dates pls?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Applied Aprill 22, co commencement email on June 6th.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

prdream said:


> Applied Aprill 22, co commencement email on June 6th.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




Applied July 28th, commencement August 28





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

anyone here with any progress would like to update pls?!!!


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

varununi7 said:


> anyone here with any progress would like to update pls?!!!


No update from my end 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

prdream said:


> No update from my end
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Man! What is going on with your case, I haven't seen such a long wait after immi commencement email  hope you get a grant early next week.


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

varununi7 said:


> Man! What is going on with your case, I haven't seen such a long wait after immi commencement email  hope you get a grant early next week.


Hope for the best. Don't know what's happening. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skm4au (Oct 10, 2017)

prdream said:


> Hope for the best. Don't know what's happening.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Mine Visa Lodged was 5th Sept and received this Immi Assess on 9th Oct.
No movement till now.

Similarly other two friends have received this email on 4th Oct & 27th Sept. No updates.


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

I lodged on 20th September, received immi commencement email on 30ct, HR verification by phone call on 2nd Nov.

Since then silence and status received :fingerscrossed:


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Dear All, 

Submitted Visa application on 4th October 2017, still not received immi commencement email. 

All Doc , medical + PCC were uploaded upfront. 

Regards


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not everyone gets it. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

AKExpat said:


> I lodged on 20th September, received immi commencement email on 30ct, HR verification by phone call on 2nd Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> Since then silence and status received :fingerscrossed:




I think ur very close to ur grant





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

skm4au said:


> Mine Visa Lodged was 5th Sept and received this Immi Assess on 9th Oct.
> 
> No movement till now.
> 
> ...




Will take time I think 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## utsc (Mar 27, 2010)

arvindrajan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The breakdown of my points is as follows:
> 
> ...


Just curious, I assume that you did get 8.0 or above in all components of IELTS in order to obtain 20 points for Language? My friend got an overall IELTS socre of 8.0 but since his writing score was 7.5 he could not get the full 20 points. 

How did you prepare for IELTS, any tips or suggestions to pass on to my friend?


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> Not everyone gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am I towards direct grant. 

Regards


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

prdream said:


> I'm odd man out here, waiting since June 6th where I received my commencement email.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Hi prdream, 

Did you receive you commencement email. 


Is there any out here who did not receive commencement email and got direct grant.

Regards


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> Hi prdream,
> 
> Did you receive you commencement email.
> 
> ...


Hey Masterblaster,

I received commencement email. But this is not a mandatory for everyone to receive, there thousands of applicants got their grants without receiving any commencement email. No need to worry even you don't received it. 

Thank you.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

prdream said:


> Hey Masterblaster,
> 
> I received commencement email. But this is not a mandatory for everyone to receive, there thousands of applicants got their grants without receiving any commencement email. No need to worry even you don't received it.
> 
> ...


Dear prdream, 

Thanks a lot for your reply. 

May I know when did you receive your commencement email. 

Regards


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear prdream,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> ...


Applied for visa: April 22nd ( submitted all documents)
Commencement email received on: June 6th
No Co contact till date 
Status : Received
Agent sent email to co : Nov 10th ( no reply received)
213 days since visa lodge. 


Waiting is the only option. 


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Saw June July folks getting through. Any good news here?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

U mean immi cmmncmnt mail of june July candidates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> U mean immi cmmncmnt mail of june July candidates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No. But people with CO contacts getting grants!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Varun urs immi mail is on 28 August


U r very close to grant by next week or two if going by immitracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

prdream said:


> Applied for visa: April 22nd ( submitted all documents)
> Commencement email received on: June 6th
> No Co contact till date
> Status : Received
> ...


what about this guy?


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

i received immi assessment commence email on 14th aug..honestly, i am so fed up with dibp that now i do not care how much time does it take


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

az1610 said:


> i received immi assessment commence email on 14th aug..honestly, i am so fed up with dibp that now i do not care how much time does it take




Seriously man.. don’t know how much time DIBP takes..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

22ji said:


> Seriously man.. don’t know how much time DIBP takes..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow, you both are waiting before me. Today I saw July 25/7 guy with a CO contact get a grant!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi My Fellow Commencementians 


Did anybody tried to reach DIBP for the status update..


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

22ji said:


> Hi My Fellow Commencementians
> 
> 
> Did anybody tried to reach DIBP for the status update..


Its showing 5 to 8 months processing time in immiaccount.

Yours is already more than 5 months. If you don't mind,Can you Pls. try contacting them.


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> Its showing 5 to 8 months processing time in immiaccount.
> 
> Yours is already more than 5 months. If you don't mind,Can you Pls. try contacting them.



If i am not wrong..DIBP only entertain request after 8 months i.e, when timeline for processing of 90% application will reach.

Please correct me here..More over Is there any one in the group whose timeline has crossed 8 month time.


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Is there anyone waiting since last year with immi commence mail.... Received status....


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gopsat said:


> Is there anyone waiting since last year with immi commence mail.... Received status....




Last year???? If ur waiting since elastic year, no matter what is the status you should immediately contact dibp for a status update.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

22ji said:


> If i am not wrong..DIBP only entertain request after 8 months i.e, when timeline for processing of 90% application will reach.
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct me here..More over Is there any one in the group whose timeline has crossed 8 month time.




That's right. No use contacting them before 8 months. Not advised. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

any recent update here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Radio silence maintained for immi commencement email guys 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

22ji said:


> If i am not wrong..DIBP only entertain request after 8 months i.e, when timeline for processing of 90% application will reach.
> 
> Please correct me here..More over Is there any one in the group whose timeline has crossed 8 month time.


yes you are correct. Most of cases I heard that if you call before this timeline. They give standard reply that you wait till 8 months.


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> Is there anyone waiting since last year with immi commence mail.... Received status....


You should write a mail and try calling them.


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> Gopsat said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone waiting since last year with immi commence mail.... Received status....
> ...


No, mine is Oct 01st lodge date. 
I was just checking if anyone is still waiting for an year. 
Sorry for the confusion


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Gopsat said:


> No, mine is Oct 01st lodge date.
> I was just checking if anyone is still waiting for an year.
> Sorry for the confusion


Dear Gopsat, did you get commencement email. 

I submitted my visa application on 4th October 2017 and still waiting for commencement email. 

Regards


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear Gopsat, did you get commencement email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pls don't wait for commencement email!!!!! Better u don't get it!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> Pls don't wait for commencement email!!!!! Better u don't get it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




why its better not to get it ?


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

masterblaster81 said:


> why its better not to get it ?




Check immitracker for trends with this email. Not great.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> Check immitracker for trends with this email. Not great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I think its good to know that processing of you visa application has started. 

Regards


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

masterblaster81 said:


> I think its good to know that processing of you visa application has started.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Fair enough! Wish you then the immi commencement email!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> Fair enough! Wish you then the immi commencement email!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


so you are in the same boat , havn't received immi commencement email since 28th July .


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

masterblaster81 said:


> so you are in the same boat , havn't received immi commencement email since 28th July .




I have no clue what are you asking?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Anyone here crossed 8 months time frame after receiving immi commence mail?


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> Anyone here crossed 8 months time frame after receiving immi commence mail?


whats ur timeline?


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

01st Oct 2017 is the lodge date 
22 Nov received the immi commence mail. 

Looks like prdream is the first in line... Waiting for the grant? 
Prdream... Did u try contacting DIBP? Your case is 8 months crossed.?


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

This seems strange! The early lot of June July who got the immi commencement got their Grant between 1 month to 3 month. That includes me.

I was not following the thread much off late but, are the grants are coming frequently? For others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Himadri said:


> This seems strange! The early lot of June July who got the immi commencement got their Grant between 1 month to 3 month. That includes me.
> 
> I was not following the thread much off late but, are the grants are coming frequently? For others.
> 
> ...




No Himadri 

After September .. DIBP went on hibernation for Commencement Guys..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

22ji said:


> No Himadri
> 
> After September .. DIBP went on hibernation for Commencement Guys..
> 
> ...




Okay, as I said , it is strange. Since as per the protocol the CO will only contact if certain docs are not uploaded/ not satisfactory.

On the other hand, immi commencement mail, mentions , no doc pending. Thus, it should be in line of final verification of documents as per the process.

Let me pray for all of you to get it fast and soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

varununi7 said:


> Check immitracker for trends with this email. Not great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have not updated the tracker! Got in September.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Maybe they will send grant to all as they did in Sept for immi guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> 01st Oct 2017 is the lodge date
> 22 Nov received the immi commence mail.
> 
> Looks like prdream is the first in line... Waiting for the grant?
> Prdream... Did u try contacting DIBP? Your case is 8 months crossed.?


No update buddy, still waiting ..called them received standard response. No reply to my agent email ( not even standard response). It's 7.10 days from the date of lodge and 6 months from the date of immi email received. I stopped looking at myimmitracker, immiaccounts these days, it is more paining when you are tracking frequently. All of us are waiting for just one email. Let's wait for that golden day. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

hi guys,

got immi commencement mail.

visa lodged-13th Oct
IMMI mail - 04th Dec.

next round of wait.....


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Friends..... What's happening for us....? July applicants with Co contact started getting grants. 

Any update from anyone. 
Lets hope for the best.


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Very important question for immi guys*

Hello fellow Immi commencement guys! 

Pls reply back to this post if you have received immi commencement email and *you did upload any kind of documentation one/two/three weeks before you got your commencement email*.

There is a clear trend that I want to verify.


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> Friends..... What's happening for us....? July applicants with Co contact started getting grants.
> 
> Any update from anyone.
> Lets hope for the best.




Really Gopsat

Don’t know what is happening ..





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> Hello fellow Immi commencement guys!
> 
> Pls reply back to this post if you have received immi commencement email and *you did upload any kind of documentation one/two/three weeks before you got your commencement email*.
> 
> There is a clear trend that I want to verify.


hey varun,

uploaded one in one week of this mail.


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

varununi7 said:


> Hello fellow Immi commencement guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Varun

I uploaded some docs after 30 days of receiving this E Mail.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Most probably our cases have been delayed because we submitted our docs just about a week or two before 30days after lodgement were about to reach. I have almost 5/6 people with same story. So definitely one contributing factor. Cannot generalize it, but yes uploading docs 2 weeks after u lodged seems to be a deal breaker to me now looking at our fate!


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Dear All , 

Those who have submitted their application and waiting for CO to contact or for immi commencement email. This i what i just found from link below, I hope this make any sense. 

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/...mmiaccount.pdf



Regards


----------



## skm4au (Oct 10, 2017)

varununi7 said:


> Most probably our cases have been delayed because we submitted our docs just about a week or two before 30days after lodgement were about to reach. I have almost 5/6 people with same story. So definitely one contributing factor. Cannot generalize it, but yes uploading docs 2 weeks after u lodged seems to be a deal breaker to me now looking at our fate!


Hi Varun,

In my case, I lodge visa on 5th Sept, Last doc was uploaded on 13th Sept, got immi email on 9th Oct.

This doesnt apply to my case :-(


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

varununi7 said:


> Most probably our cases have been delayed because we submitted our docs just about a week or two before 30days after lodgement were about to reach. I have almost 5/6 people with same story. So definitely one contributing factor. Cannot generalize it, but yes uploading docs 2 weeks after u lodged seems to be a deal breaker to me now looking at our fate!


It does not apply to me well. Applied and uploaded on the same day of my visa lodge. 

It is 233th day (

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skm4au (Oct 10, 2017)

prdream said:


> It does not apply to me well. Applied and uploaded on the same day of my visa lodge.
> 
> It is 233th day (
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Bro,

Did you called DIBP or atleast sent an email ?


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

skm4au said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> In my case, I lodge visa on 5th Sept, Last doc was uploaded on 13th Sept, got immi email on 9th Oct.
> 
> This doesnt apply to my case :-(


True, odd man out.


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

skm4au said:


> Bro,
> 
> Did you called DIBP or atleast sent an email ?


Not received any reply mate. Called also received standard response. Need wait until 8 months to complete, will call them again. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sngoku (Oct 17, 2017)

*Immi Assessment Commence Mail*

Hi Friends,

I too received Immi Assessment Commence Mail - GSM Adelaide : 27 September 2017

No update after that.

Getting tensed.

:smash:


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

sngoku said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations on your grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

prdream said:


> skm4au said:
> 
> 
> > Bro,
> ...


You will receive soon bro


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

Hope there is no update from the guys received immi commencement email.Processing times also changed. They will be in holidays from today evening .
Wait continuous..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

3-4 guys have got grant in last 15 days with immi cmmncmnt mail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

arvindrajan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for Skilled Independent Visa 189 nominating Electrical Engineer as my occupation on June 8, 2017, and received an email from DIBP titled IMMI Assessment Commence on August 7, 2017. The breakdown of my points is as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi Arvindarajan, 

Could you please update what happened in your case after receiving immi assessment commence email, it really helps me a lot, me too received commence email on dec 20th, many thanks in advance and happy new year


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978 (Nov 12, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Hi Arvindarajan,
> 
> Could you please update what happened in your case after receiving immi assessment commence email, it really helps me a lot, me too received commence email on dec 20th, many thanks in advance and happy new year


Normally DBIP respond after 28 days and depends on number of cases pending, I have received addition documents requirement on 28 September and after that no response so wait and watch situation..

Most probably DBIP starts acting on from First Week of Jan-2018.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> Normally DBIP respond after 28 days and depends on number of cases pending, I have received addition documents requirement on 28 September and after that no response so wait and watch situation..
> 
> 
> 
> Most probably DBIP starts acting on from First Week of Jan-2018.



You first got immi commncmnt mail and after that u got documents request?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Hi Arvindarajan,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please update what happened in your case after receiving immi assessment commence email, it really helps me a lot, me too received commence email on dec 20th, many thanks in advance and happy new year




He received his Grant on 14th September, same as me.

I had received commencement mail on 21st July and got grant on 14th September.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

hi all, wish you all a very happy new year,


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello all ,

Just wanted to update you all 
I got my visa 189 on 29th dec . Following is my timeline in 2017:-

Invite 22 aug 
Lodge 1 sep
Immi comm 4 oct
Grant 29 dec

Thanks all for support and help. May you all get grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Zizy86 said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> Just wanted to update you all
> I got my visa 189 on 29th dec . Following is my timeline in 2017:-
> ...


congrats zizy,

any EV in ur knowledge ?


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Zizy86 said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> Just wanted to update you all
> I got my visa 189 on 29th dec . Following is my timeline in 2017:-
> ...


Hi congratulations on your grant,

need some information from you, for your case is there any employment verification done after receiving immi commencement email??? if yes for current employer or all the employers, and lastly EV by phone or email?? thank you and really appreciate your response.


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Zizy86 said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> Just wanted to update you all
> I got my visa 189 on 29th dec . Following is my timeline in 2017:-
> ...


Congrats and all the best for future plans... Cheers


----------



## Praveen1112 (Nov 7, 2017)

Anyone who received immicommence in Dec received grants ?


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Praveen1112 said:


> Anyone who received immicommence in Dec received grants ?


No...people are still waiting from may...June last year.

Let's hope the backlog is cleared soon and everyone gets the grant.


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

prdream said:


> Hope there is no update from the guys received immi commencement email.Processing times also changed. They will be in holidays from today evening .
> Wait continuous..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Processing time is back to 5 to 8 moths.
Did u get the grant? If not start troubling dibp as u have crossed 8 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> Processing time is back to 5 to 8 moths.
> Did u get the grant? If not start troubling dibp as u have crossed 8 months.


Did you see the part of 90% after 8 months ?
All you can do is 1 polite reminder

Cheers


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Gopsat said:
> 
> 
> > Processing time is back to 5 to 8 moths.
> ...


Yes agree


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Gopsat said:
> 
> 
> > Processing time is back to 5 to 8 moths.
> ...


Also...is it a good idea to attach a cover letter asking for a reminder.?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> Also...is it a good idea to attach a cover letter asking for a reminder.?


Where is the question of cover letter ?

You just send them a polite email asking for status of the case or call them up 

Cheers


----------



## utchey (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I lodged my visa on 30th of October got IMMI commencement on 8th December till now no CO contact or employment verification, i front loaded everything.

Anyone with CO Alison as i saw her name on the email received so i guess shes my Co


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

utchey said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to the long waiting list....just relax and busy urself in day to day activities..people here are waiting from Sept with no further update....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utchey (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello Guys 

Just to apologise for stating my co name on the forum someone just corrected me from another group that is unethical to do so.






utchey said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 30th of October got IMMI commencement on 8th December till now no CO contact or employment verification, i front loaded everything.
> 
> Anyone with CO Alison as i saw her name on the email received so i guess shes my Co


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

I lodged my visa on 4th oct. Immi commence email 22 Nov. I too front loaded all docs and not update fr me as well.Dont know how long , I have to wait.Please suggest what is the max waiting period fr immi mail guys?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> I lodged my visa on 4th oct. Immi commence email 22 Nov. I too front loaded all docs and not update fr me as well.Dont know how long , I have to wait.Please suggest what is the max waiting period fr immi mail guys?




Most of the members are getting the grants in about 6 months time currently 

You should get it in the next 2 months

If you don’t get by 8 months, then you can contact the DIBP.
No sense before that 


Cheers


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my visa on 4th oct. Immi commence email 22 Nov. I too front loaded all docs and not update fr me as well.Dont know how long , I have to wait.Please suggest what is the max waiting period fr immi mail guys?
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Any idea about CO Farede of GSM Adelaide?


----------



## iambrettstar (Feb 1, 2018)

Just to add to this, I'm in a similar boat.

Lodged 14 October 2017 (with medical + all documents), received Immi Assessment Commence email 6 December 2017, and to date have heard nothing.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

iambrettstar said:


> Just to add to this, I'm in a similar boat.
> 
> Lodged 14 October 2017 (with medical + all documents), received Immi Assessment Commence email 6 December 2017, and to date have heard nothing.


Any EV happened for you ?????


----------



## iambrettstar (Feb 1, 2018)

naveenttf said:


> Any EV happened for you ?????


Not that I'm aware of: I did claim 10 points work experience


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

iambrettstar said:


> Not that I'm aware of: I did claim 10 points work experience


it has only been 2 months for you... well below the average


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Hey Guys, 
I received the immi assessment commence mail in 23rd October and still no contact till now. I have some thing as usual as well. When I check the health assessment on my visa application, I see a message stating that "examinations required" for all my family members. I contacted GSM for clarification in the 1st of November and they replied in the 6th of November saying that we are still merging your files. I sent a refreshment mail for the same topic in 27th of Jan with no contact till the moment. Does any body have the same case ? and what do you advice??


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Ron_RM said:


> Hey Guys,
> I received the immi assessment commence mail in 23rd October and still no contact till now. I have some thing as usual as well. When I check the health assessment on my visa application, I see a message stating that "examinations required" for all my family members. I contacted GSM for clarification in the 1st of November and they replied in the 6th of November saying that we are still merging your files. I sent a refreshment mail for the same topic in 27th of Jan with no contact till the moment. Does any body have the same case ? and what do you advice??




Hi Ron,

What happened after 27th email?? Did they replied to your email?? I got immi assessment commence email on 20th of dec, from then no update / co contact, I am also worried  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> What happened after 27th email?? Did they replied to your email?? I got immi assessment commence email on 20th of dec, from then no update / co contact, I am also worried
> 
> ...


I got the same email on June 6th, still no update ..like you and me there are many who got this email and are waiting.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

prdream said:


> I got the same email on June 6th, still no update ..like you and me there are many who got this email and are waiting..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




Oh my god bro June 6th means it’s exact 8months by today, any EV happened??? Any CO contact??? When is your lodge date? 

It’s really very long time bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Oh my god bro June 6th means it’s exact 8months by today, any EV happened??? Any CO contact??? When is your lodge date?
> 
> It’s really very long time bro
> 
> ...


Yeah ..it's long wait..only silence, no ev, no co contact. Lodged on April 22nd. Each case is different so it does not mean that you should also wait this much long, but who knows..all the best. I will update this thread when I have some news. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

Ron_RM said:


> Hey Guys,
> I received the immi assessment commence mail in 23rd October and still no contact till now. I have some thing as usual as well. When I check the health assessment on my visa application, I see a message stating that "examinations required" for all my family members. I contacted GSM for clarification in the 1st of November and they replied in the 6th of November saying that we are still merging your files. I sent a refreshment mail for the same topic in 27th of Jan with no contact till the moment. Does any body have the same case ? and what do you advice??


Your time lines and mine are very similar. I too received an immi commencement on the 23rd of October, no contact till now. 

Its a long wait.


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ron_RM said:


> Hey Guys,
> I received the immi assessment commence mail in 23rd October and still no contact till now. I have some thing as usual as well. When I check the health assessment on my visa application, I see a message stating that "examinations required" for all my family members. I contacted GSM for clarification in the 1st of November and they replied in the 6th of November saying that we are still merging your files. I sent a refreshment mail for the same topic in 27th of Jan with no contact till the moment. Does any body have the same case ? and what do you advice??


I also have the same situation applied on 4th October my medical says examination required , but my family members medical is updated. however , i didn't get any immi commencement mail yet. 

Hope for the best. 

Regards


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Well, Firstly Some one asked what happened after I contacted them in 27th Jan. The answer is nothing at all "till the moment". @masterblaster, your situation is a bit different as your family's status is updated which is a good sign any way. This examinations required is really killing me. How on earth they are merging files in 4 months?? What is the complicated situation that makes them stay that long without any update on the system??. Anyways, back to your situation, if I were you, I would send an email asking a confirmation if there are any examinations required and why all the family status has changed except me. For me, I see this generates nothing except more worries to the applicants and these people do not feel the applicants situation.

All the best for you all and your families.
I will update you whenever I receive any reply from their side.


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> I also have the same situation applied on 4th October my medical says examination required , but my family members medical is updated. however , i didn't get any immi commencement mail yet.
> 
> Hope for the best.
> 
> Regards


Somebody has asked what happened after I contacted them in 27th of Jan. The answer is nothing at all "till the moment". 

@ masterblaster, your situation is much better. At least your family members status has been updated. I'm wondering, How on earth the record merging process takes almost 4 months?? and why all my family members status is still examinations required knowing that my kids ages are 4 and 3 years.

Masterblaster, have you tried contacting them asking for clarification if they really need more examinations or they are just merging records ??

Wish you all the best.
I'll update you once I receive any reply.
And please, if any body got granted, share with us you achievement to celebrate together


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ron_RM said:


> Well, Firstly Some one asked what happened after I contacted them in 27th Jan. The answer is nothing at all "till the moment". @masterblaster, your situation is a bit different as your family's status is updated which is a good sign any way. This examinations required is really killing me. How on earth they are merging files in 4 months?? What is the complicated situation that makes them stay that long without any update on the system??. Anyways, back to your situation, if I were you, I would send an email asking a confirmation if there are any examinations required and why all the family status has changed except me. For me, I see this generates nothing except more worries to the applicants and these people do not feel the applicants situation.
> 
> All the best for you all and your families.
> I will update you whenever I receive any reply from their side.


May I know the email address ? to email at. 

Regards


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> May I know the email address ? to email at.
> 
> Regards


It's the same mail who sent the commence mail 
[email protected]


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ron_RM said:


> It's the same mail who sent the commence mail
> [email protected]


Thanks a lot for the email. 

But I have never received commencement email. 

Regards


----------



## iambrettstar (Feb 1, 2018)

prdream said:


> Lodged on April 22nd.


@prdream have you tried to contact them? The processing times state 5-8 months, and you are into 9-10 months: my understanding is that after 8 months you can email / call and ask for an update.


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

iambrettstar said:


> @prdream have you tried to contact them? The processing times state 5-8 months, and you are into 9-10 months: my understanding is that after 8 months you can email / call and ask for an update.


Yes, called. Received standard response that application is in processing. Not sure if feedback complaint helps or not.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978 (Nov 12, 2017)

prdream said:


> Yes, called. Received standard response that application is in processing. Not sure if feedback complaint helps or not.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


if you call them then definitely they refer you case to case officer for updates, my friend did it the same when his processing period was over.


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

Immi commencement email not bad after all,

Received it and never had any CO contact. and received my grant in the end


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

mimimaryu said:


> Immi commencement email not bad after all,
> 
> Received it and never had any CO contact. and received my grant in the end




Congratulations,did you claim points for work experience? How many points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

Kazana said:


> Congratulations,did you claim points for work experience? How many points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not claim any points for work experience. ACS struck 3 years and i was left with 2 and i could not claim points for them


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

We are still waiting ....Lodgmnt date 6th Sept and immi mail on 11th Oct


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

Hands are shiviring still, overwhelmed with happiness, yes, we all family received 189 visa grant ( took 9 months 23 days). 
What more you expect on Valentine's day. 

Here is my journey details:
Code 261311
Applied acs May 2016
Applied vitaassess Oct 2016
PTE attempts: 3
Got 65 over all in Jan 2017
Applied EOI Feb 2017 189
Applied NSW 190 Feb 2017
Invited Feb 27th NSW
Invited March1st 189
Visa lodged April 22nd
Immi commessement email June 6th
Employement verification AHC call to me Jan 8th( asked all general questions, roles n responsibilities for all companies I worked)
Grant received FEB 14th 2018
IED date : 14th April 2018

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

prdream said:


> Hands are shiviring still, overwhelmed with happiness, yes, we all family received 189 visa grant ( took 9 months 23 days).
> What more you expect on Valentine's day.
> 
> Here is my journey details:
> ...



Great news.... Enjoy
Finally its moving....


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Prdream was there any EV?


----------



## iambrettstar (Feb 1, 2018)

prdream said:


> Hands are shiviring still, overwhelmed with happiness, yes, we all family received 189 visa grant ( took 9 months 23 days).
> What more you expect on Valentine's day.


Congratulations! Well done on holding out for so long, and all the best for the next big step.


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

iambrettstar said:


> Congratulations! Well done on holding out for so long, and all the best for the next big step.


Thanks iambrettstar, all the best for you too.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prdream said:


> Hands are shiviring still, overwhelmed with happiness, yes, we all family received 189 visa grant ( took 9 months 23 days).
> What more you expect on Valentine's day.
> 
> Here is my journey details:
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

quite a few grants this week... nice.


----------



## tusharmodgil (Jan 16, 2014)

bhagat.dabas said:


> We are still waiting ....Lodgmnt date 6th Sept and immi mail on 11th Oct


I have the similar timeline as yours and no update after commencement email.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

tusharmodgil said:


> I have the similar timeline as yours and no update after commencement email.




When did You receive your commencement email??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharmodgil (Jan 16, 2014)

naveenttf said:


> When did You receive your commencement email??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Invitation - 26-jul-2017
Visa Lodged - 05-Sep-2017 (All docs front loaded including PCC and Medicals)
Immi commencement email - 11-Oct-2017
ANZCODE - 261313


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

tusharmodgil said:


> Invitation - 26-jul-2017
> 
> Visa Lodged - 05-Sep-2017 (All docs front loaded including PCC and Medicals)
> 
> ...




Ohh kk, mine was 28th oct is the lodge date nd received immi commencement email on dec20, what happens if we call them and ask about status update ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Guys Any update after immi assessment commence email??? Any one got grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Nope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussietobe (Jul 19, 2017)

Granted
Hello guys,
Received grant today
Lodged: 9 sep, 17
Immi assessment email: 17 oct,17
Ev to hr by email : 17 Jan, 18
Grant : 27 Feb, 18

I wish you all best of luck, your grants will be coming soon.


----------



## LadyZebo (Aug 31, 2017)

I am happy to see that two people with the immi assessment commenced email received grants today. We all will get our grants pretty soon by God's grace


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978 (Nov 12, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Ohh kk, mine was 28th oct is the lodge date nd received immi commencement email on dec20, what happens if we call them and ask about status update ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you can if visa processing time is over,
I have called DIBP but they give standard reply as to notify case officer..


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi guys , was just reading this thread and thought of sharing my experience also as well. I lodged app in last week of December 17 , frontloaded all docs including medical n pcc. I didn’t receive any immi commencement email . It’s been more than 60 days. Bottom line is that it doesn’t make any difference if you receive email or not, it doesn’t have any impact on visa processing time either in a good or bad way. That’s just formality. Some people get it and some don’t. 
So guys stop worrying if some of you didn’t get immi commencement email. It’s just waiting and luck game once you upload everything. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Finally, I have received my grant today. Timelines below:

Lodgement: Sept 20, 2017
Immi commence email: Oct 30, 2017 (no CO contact or doc request)
Employment verification: Nov 2, 2017 (call to HR, no email)
Grant: March 2, 2018
IED: Sept 6, 2018.
ANZSCO: 221214, 189 VISA

Hope everyone gets their grants soon.


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally, I have received my grant today. Timelines below:
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978 (Nov 12, 2017)

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally, I have received my grant today. Timelines below:
> 
> ...


congratulation...


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally, I have received my grant today. Timelines below:
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,

195 days crossed after visa lodgement and 149 days after CO contact. No EV done. How long have to wait?


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Happy to share that Finally, Me and my wife have rcvd Grant today (6 Months 2 Days)

Invite - 6th Sept
Lodged - 6th Sept
Immi Commencement Mail - 11th Oct
Employmnt Verf - 4th Dec
Grant - 7th March

Status was Received throughout.


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Happy to share that Finally, Me and my wife have rcvd Grant today (6 Months 2 Days)
> 
> Invite - 6th Sept
> Lodged - 6th Sept
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Happy to share that Finally, Me and my wife have rcvd Grant today (6 Months 2 Days)
> 
> Invite - 6th Sept
> Lodged - 6th Sept
> ...




Congratulations and all the very best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978 (Nov 12, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Happy to share that Finally, Me and my wife have rcvd Grant today (6 Months 2 Days)
> 
> Invite - 6th Sept
> Lodged - 6th Sept
> ...


congratulation..


----------



## rsp69 (Sep 15, 2017)

*189 granted!*

I just received my visa grant!
_(Refer timeline for more info)_

I wish you lot the very best and that you get your visas soon. Cheerio!


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

rsp69 said:


> I just received my visa grant!
> _(Refer timeline for more info)_
> 
> I wish you lot the very best and that you get your visas soon. Cheerio!


Congrats....
Good to see many grants....waiting for mine lodged date 01st oct.... immi mail 22nov.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Happy to share that Finally, Me and my wife have rcvd Grant today (6 Months 2 Days)
> 
> Invite - 6th Sept
> Lodged - 6th Sept
> ...



Congratulations!!


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Happy to share that Finally, Me and my wife have rcvd Grant today (6 Months 2 Days)
> 
> Invite - 6th Sept
> Lodged - 6th Sept
> ...




Congratulations Bhagat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

I hope most of the old timers got the visa grant....is there anyone waiting with visa lodge on sep 2017 or before.
My visa lodge is on 01 oct 2017 
Immi mail on 22 Nov.

Hoping to get the visa soon.


----------



## LadyZebo (Aug 31, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> I hope most of the old timers got the visa grant....is there anyone waiting with visa lodge on sep 2017 or before.
> My visa lodge is on 01 oct 2017
> Immi mail on 22 Nov.
> 
> Hoping to get the visa soon.


I am waiting fro grant fro my family and I too, we lodged September 22 and received immi commencement mail on November 6.

I pray we get the grant very soon


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> I hope most of the old timers got the visa grant....is there anyone waiting with visa lodge on sep 2017 or before.
> My visa lodge is on 01 oct 2017
> Immi mail on 22 Nov.
> 
> Hoping to get the visa soon.




You should get this week. Fingers crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

rsp69 said:


> I just received my visa grant!
> _(Refer timeline for more info)_
> 
> I wish you lot the very best and that you get your visas soon. Cheerio!


Congrats


----------



## utchey (Nov 20, 2016)

Dont worry Sis,

You will get very soon i lodged mine 30th October immi commencement mail 8th December still waiting.

I think they are clearing Sept/Oct applications.








LadyZebo said:


> I am waiting fro grant fro my family and I too, we lodged September 22 and received immi commencement mail on November 6.
> 
> I pray we get the grant very soon


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

Any recent grants for Immi Assessment group for Oct 2017?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Kazana said:


> Any recent grants for Immi Assessment group for Oct 2017?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope...still waiting


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

What’s wrong with immi assessment commence email?? All who have received this email waiting from long time, really frustrating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveenttf said:


> What’s wrong with immi assessment commence email?? All who have received this email waiting from long time, really frustrating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thats not correct, immi commence has no impact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

naveenttf said:


> What’s wrong with immi assessment commence email?? All who have received this email waiting from long time, really frustrating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Application status is Received for last 6 months. No Immi Commencement email , No Case officer contact. 

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> My Application status is Received for last 6 months. No Immi Commencement email , No Case officer contact.
> 
> Regards


No news is not necessarily bad news

In all probability, the application is being processed in the background and you can expect a direct grant

Cheers


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

newbienz said:


> No news is not necessarily bad news
> 
> In all probability, the application is being processed in the background and you can expect a direct grant
> 
> Cheers


Yes that's what I am hoping that they are processing in background. 

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

masterblaster81 said:


> Yes that's what I am hoping that they are processing in background.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Its better to relax while waiting with all the details docs supplied... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its better to relax while waiting with all the details docs supplied...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes provided every thing that I had . PCC + Medical and employment related. 

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

masterblaster81 said:


> Yes provided every thing that I had . PCC + Medical and employment related.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Forms 1221 and 80? Cvs?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Forms 1221 and 80? Cvs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes forms PTE Score, 1221 , 80 , CVs , reference letters , tax doc , pay slip, bank statement. 

It has been now six months. if they would have required any thing they would have contacted me ... if processing in background


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

masterblaster81 said:


> Yes forms PTE Score, 1221 , 80 , CVs , reference letters , tax doc , pay slip, bank statement.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been now six months. if they would have required any thing they would have contacted me ... if processing in background




I would say you are nearing that grant date  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say you are nearing that grant date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anxiously waiting for that date


----------



## Praveen1112 (Nov 7, 2017)

tusharmodgil said:


> I have the similar timeline as yours and no update after commencement email.


Did you folks get grant ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Praveen1112 said:


> Did you folks get grant ?




The person just posted today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Any update ...?it seems a long wait.


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Gopsat said:


> Any update ...?it seems a long wait.


just waiting... no contact nothing.. Status is Received for last 6 months


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> just waiting... no contact nothing.. Status is Received for last 6 months




Any EV happened to your case during past 6 months??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

naveenttf said:


> Any EV happened to your case during past 6 months??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no EV , no CO contact, NO Immi assessment commencement email...nothing... Just waiting blank...


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

Seems like those with Immi Assessment Email has been forgotten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

This waiting time is really killing  today is 112th day after receiving immi assessment commence email, and overall it is 165th day after lodging application, no EV (confirmed with all my 3 employers),Anyhow after long wait, on March 26 i have sent an email to CO requesting to put my application on hold due to wife pregnancy(due date 22nd April18) for which I have not received any acknowledgment from CO, any one is here who has gone through the same situation, thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

Few of us who got commencement email in dec got grants today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

Im getting worried now, my immi email was im Nov 2017. Should I get in touch with DIBP? But im aware the processing time is 8-10 months. Or there’s still time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Finally I got my grant today.
IED is 27th Oct 2018.

No EV....to my knowledge
All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.


----------



## Praveen1112 (Nov 7, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> IED is 27th Oct 2018.
> 
> No EV....to my knowledge
> All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.


Congratulations mate!


----------



## Praveen1112 (Nov 7, 2017)

W..A..I..T..I..N..G.. This is killing...Some hope since Immi Commencement email folks are seeing grants in last 2/3 days...Lodged in Oct nd Immi email on DEC 6TH. Still No Luck..:frusty:


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Gopsat said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> IED is 27th Oct 2018.
> 
> No EV....to my knowledge
> All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.


Congratulation and best of wishes for the future !!!!!!


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Received CO contact email today morning requesting for more information i.e baby documents after baby delivery (BC,PP & form 1022)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Praveen1112 said:


> W..A..I..T..I..N..G.. This is killing...Some hope since Immi Commencement email folks are seeing grants in last 2/3 days...Lodged in Oct nd Immi email on DEC 6TH. Still No Luck..:frusty:




Hi Praveen, I guess you may get your grant very soon, they are clearing sept and oct applications 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Praveen1112 (Nov 7, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Hi Praveen, I guess you may get your grant very soon, they are clearing sept and oct applications
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Naveen...Hoping for best!


----------



## Praveen1112 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kazana said:


> Im getting worried now, my immi email was im Nov 2017. Should I get in touch with DIBP? But im aware the processing time is 8-10 months. Or there’s still time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be you should wait for a month before approaching them...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kazana said:


> Im getting worried now, my immi email was im Nov 2017. Should I get in touch with DIBP? But im aware the processing time is 8-10 months. Or there’s still time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Getting in touch does not really help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Getting in touch does not really help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thing is, my passport expires in Feb 2019. So any CO contact after August or Sept this year will create more hassle later with PCC and Medical expiring etc. ( Knowing the duration it takes after a CO contact) 

But Ill wait for 8 months,which is June. Then prolly
gonna contact them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kazana said:


> Thing is, my passport expires in Feb 2019. So any CO contact after August or Sept this year will create more hassle later with PCC and Medical expiring etc. ( Knowing the duration it takes after a CO contact)
> 
> But Ill wait for 8 months,which is June. Then prolly
> gonna contact them.
> ...



Passport expiring shouldn’t cause any issue. 
However, Instead, if you are worried, renew the passport by june-july and upload nee copy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iambrettstar (Feb 1, 2018)

My 189 was finally granted this morning, after 6 months.

Applied 14 October, immi assessment commence 6 December, grant today.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

iambrettstar said:


> My 189 was finally granted this morning, after 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Applied 14 October, immi assessment commence 6 December, grant today.




Congratulations bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

iambrettstar said:


> My 189 was finally granted this morning, after 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Applied 14 October, immi assessment commence 6 December, grant today.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

Guys, I just got my Grant today after 6 months. 

Thanks so much for all the support and guidance. It has been such a roller coaster ride.

Thanks Again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Kazana said:


> Guys, I just got my Grant today after 6 months.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the support and guidance. It has been such a roller coaster ride.
> 
> ...




Congratulations bro on your grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

Kazana said:


> Guys, I just got my Grant today after 6 months.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the support and guidance. It has been such a roller coaster ride.
> 
> ...




Congratulations !!
Your CO might have seen your worry here in your comments 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Congratulations bro on your grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

Kaizen1326 said:


> Congratulations !!
> Your CO might have seen your worry here in your comments
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Bro!

You’re absolutely right! My CO must have seen it He’s very kind indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kazana said:


> Guys, I just got my Grant today after 6 months.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the support and guidance. It has been such a roller coaster ride.
> 
> ...




Congrats! Right about average processing time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! Right about average processing time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Mate,you’re right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo (Aug 31, 2017)

I am wondering why i have not heard anything since the commencement mail i received in November 6, 2017.

Anyone here who lodged in September and received the commencement mail in November?


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

LadyZebo said:


> I am wondering why i have not heard anything since the commencement mail i received in November 6, 2017.
> 
> Anyone here who lodged in September and received the commencement mail in November?


same here lodged file on 29 sep..rececvied immi assessment commence email 9th nov ..aftertht nothing till now


----------



## LadyZebo (Aug 31, 2017)

Gurwinder41 said:


> LadyZebo said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering why i have not heard anything since the commencement mail i received in November 6, 2017.
> ...


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

LadyZebo said:


> Gurwinder41 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried to contact them?
> ...


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

AKExpat said:


> I lodged visa on 20 Sept 2017. Got immi commencement email on 30 Oct 2017, then employment verification call to HR on 2 November 2017. I hope I get grant soon
> 
> Btw I front loaded everything.. and my status is still received.


hi have u got ur grant..what is ur application status in immi account


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

az1610 said:


> i received immi assessment commence email on 14th aug..honestly, i am so fed up with dibp that now i do not care how much time does it take


have u got ur grant ..what is application status in immi account


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> hi guys,
> 
> got immi commencement mail.
> 
> ...


ave u got ur grant ..what is application status in immi account


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

iambrettstar said:


> Just to add to this, I'm in a similar boat.
> 
> Lodged 14 October 2017 (with medical + all documents), received Immi Assessment Commence email 6 December 2017, and to date have heard nothing.


ave u got ur grant ..what is application status in immi account


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

LadyZebo said:


> Gurwinder41 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried to contact them?
> ...


----------



## LadyZebo (Aug 31, 2017)

Gurwinder41 said:


> LadyZebo said:
> 
> 
> > ave u got ur grant ..what is application status in immi account
> ...


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

LadyZebo said:


> Gurwinder41 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Gurwinder41, I am still waiting for the grant. My status on immiaccount is "Received"
> ...


----------



## LadyZebo (Aug 31, 2017)

Gurwinder41 said:


> LadyZebo said:
> 
> 
> > ok..but i got my grant last week ..
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gurwinder41 said:


> LadyZebo said:
> 
> 
> > ok..but i got my grant last week ..
> ...


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

*Uploading document after the allocation of case officer.*

Hello All,

I applied my 489 visa on 30th August 2018 and got IMMI commencement mail on 21st Jan 2019. My query: Can I upload more documents after the allocation of case officer?


----------



## sharath121k (Feb 25, 2018)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I applied my 489 visa on 30th August 2018 and got IMMI commencement mail on 21st Jan 2019. My query: Can I upload more documents after the allocation of case officer?


Yes you can. This won't affect your application in any way. If you think additional documents are going to help your application please do so.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey all - resurrecting this thread. I got my IMMI commence email this morning. 

Anyone received this in the past, and if so, how long did it take for grant? Keen to see if it’s going to take another 10 months or if it’s generally quick.

For context, I uploaded all my documents so I’m hoping for a direct grant.


----------



## sharath121k (Feb 25, 2018)

markdaniels said:


> Hey all - resurrecting this thread. I got my IMMI commence email this morning.
> 
> Anyone received this in the past, and if so, how long did it take for grant? Keen to see if it’s going to take another 10 months or if it’s generally quick.
> 
> For context, I uploaded all my documents so I’m hoping for a direct grant.


Hi Mark, this should not affect your overall timelines. I received immi commence email in Dec 2018 & received grant in Feb. I had actually applied in Sep 2018. Overall time was still 5.5 months, which was within minimum time frame advised on immi website then. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

sharath121k said:


> Hi Mark, this should not affect your overall timelines. I received immi commence email in Dec 2018 & received grant in Feb. I had actually applied in Sep 2018. Overall time was still 5.5 months, which was within minimum time frame advised on immi website then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate - I figured I've been waiting 11 months so it might take that long again (but hopefully good news that it might happen in the next 3-6 months). I'm not on a priority occupation list so I'm not expecting it to happen any time soon.


----------

